# Lighting Questions



## belowtheradar (Dec 6, 2009)

So I have two questions.

1. From the research I have done online the 600 w HPS lights are in the same range price wise as 1000 w HPS lights. I could only find a few 1000 HPS that included everything not just the light so maybe I'm missing something. Why are the prices so similar ? (why wouldn't i just buy the 1000 if I spend the same...is there an advantage?)

2. And when would the electric company get to a point of suspicioun that they would take action? and what action can they legally take? Not trying to push it...just curious and trying to do my home work.

Ok a few more than two but just trying to get the details.


----------



## greenthoughts (Dec 6, 2009)

hey there! how ya  doin?  I'll try to answer your questions best i can.

I'm not sure why but the 600 and 1000 are similiarly priced, but the 1000 will end up costing you more.  It will need a bigger fan to cool it as they put out a ton of heat ( i know this from experience.)  Also some people say that since the 600 will run a little cooler, you can hang it closer to your canopy.  I agree with this .  in this regard, you can achieve very close to the same light intensity as a 1000 using a 600.  If you're not air cooling, i will say that you might consider it if you go with a 1000.

one 600 or 1000 and a couple of fans isn't going to make the elec. co. notice.  If you had 8-10 lights, you might worry.  But as most of the good folks here say, dont steal power and pay your bill on time and you should have no worries.  i hope i helped. maybe someone has something to add?
Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2009)

belowtheradar said:
			
		

> So I have two questions.
> 
> 1. From the research I have done online the 600 w HPS lights are in the same range price wise as 1000 w HPS lights. I could only find a few 1000 HPS that included everything not just the light so maybe I'm missing something. Why are the prices so similar ? (why wouldn't i just buy the 1000 if I spend the same...is there an advantage?)
> 
> ...



The initial cost of the light is insignificant.  Buy the size light you need for your space.  The 1000W will take 400 more watts to operate and will put out significantly more heat.  How large is your space?  

If you could only find a few 1000W complete systems, you _are_ missing something.  Where have you looked?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 6, 2009)

*well said THG.... 

dont CFL'S have there own built in ballast as well... that adds to the heat consumtion??
or is this rumour as well...
LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

if  ya  can  control  the  heat of  a  600...why  cant  ya  control  the  heat from  a  1000?   its  all  in the  air  exchange....IMO...pay  your electic  bill  and  they  dont  care  wht  ya  use  poer  for..they  just  want  hey  money...I  grow  in winter  to  help  with  heat and  im  able  to  justify  my  bill..early on the  power  company  called  me  to  let  me  know they  noticed  a  spike in my  monthy  useage...I  explained  that  i  got   custody  of  my  3  children and they  like the  house  85f  and  leave  windows  and  doors  open..I  also  enjoy  my  new  Hot  tub  just  had installed..:aok:  never  heard  from them  again..hope  this  helps..take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## parkone (Dec 6, 2009)

Your electric company could care less if your bill was 2500 dollars a month. Go with the thouie!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol. I can't even imagine what a $2500 a month grow
would look like. Lots of bud I guess. Anyhow, GL OP and you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## belowtheradar (Dec 6, 2009)

greenthoughts said:
			
		

> hey there! how ya doin? I'll try to answer your questions best i can.
> 
> I'm not sure why but the 600 and 1000 are similiarly priced, but the 1000 will end up costing you more. It will need a bigger fan to cool it as they put out a ton of heat ( i know this from experience.) Also some people say that since the 600 will run a little cooler, you can hang it closer to your canopy. I agree with this . in this regard, you can achieve very close to the same light intensity as a 1000 using a 600. If you're not air cooling, i will say that you might consider it if you go with a 1000.
> 
> ...


 
Cool thanks for the info. I figured the monthly cost would come into play with the initial cost. I don't have a grow spot yet and am just doing my homework for when the time comes. And it was last night and I googled it and the first pages were full of either the ballast only or light w.o a ballast...was being a tad lazy.

But ya for my first grow I would definitely want the 600 but the cost being the same I kind of don't want to pass up the 1000 w because eventually I want to expand my grow anyways. I was reading up on the air cool hoods or w.e they are called and if I had one of those I should be good right? Anyways just putting my reasoning out there any advice is considered and appreciated. Thanks.


----------

